# New Speedmaster.



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I don't post in this section very often but I now have a reason to.

I have picked up one of the least popular Omegas there ever was. A few years ago, I purchased a NOS bracelet for a project, the project never happened. The bracelet was in perfect condition and I later found out it was for an LCD Speedmaster. I finally got around to buying one of the watches because the prices have been going up, and I thought I had better do it while I still could. Turns out, the bracelet on the watch I got is in excellent condition and plenty long enough.  Anyway, it has a cal.1620 movement, is in a 186.0009/386.0809 case and dates to 1979 (Sunday Oldie  ). Oh, one more thing, it has the hardest lettering in the world to photograph and looks just like a Seiko.



























Later,

William


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> I don't post in this section very often but I now have a reason to.
> 
> I have picked up one of the least popular Omegas there ever was. A few years ago, I purchased a NOS bracelet for a project, the project never happened. The bracelet was in perfect condition and I later found out it was for an LCD Speedmaster. I finally got around to buying one of the watches because the prices have been going up, and I thought I had better do it while I still could. Turns out, the bracelet on the watch I got is in excellent condition and plenty long enough.  Anyway, it has a cal.1620 movement, is in a 186.0009/386.0809 case and dates to 1979 (Sunday Oldie  ). Oh, one more thing, it has the hardest lettering in the world to photograph and looks just like a Seiko.
> 
> ...


for such an uninspiring design, that is a really nice watch, wear in health.

Dec


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> A few years ago, I purchased a NOS bracelet for a project .... and looks just like a Seiko.


That semi-integrated bracelet looks just like a Seiko, too ! :rofl:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

But, but, but... mine has a bigger clasp, with an *Î©* on it. That makes it better, right? 










Later,

William


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> But, but, but... mine has a bigger clasp, with an *Î©* on it. That makes it better, right?


Only in your own mind - if you're daft enough to pay Omega prices for bracelets, William.









Checking back through my records I paid a whole *$11.50* :shocking: for that N.O.S. Seiko stainless B1627(S).

Plus it's a five minute job to change that non-adjustable clasp, which they come fitted with, for another Seiko one. :hammer:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... and a Seiko 25mm clasp closer, in place of the original non-adjustable one:





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Using this longer 16mm x 35mm clasp closer has two advantages over the original short clasp:
> 
> Firstly it will add a full inch of bracelet adjustment length, to a bracelet that is short of adjustment links.
> 
> ...


Edit: Interesting. I just managed to get 6 photos (albeit in quotes) in one post - instead of the usual 5 permitted. :lookaround:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Only in your own mind - if you're daft enough to pay Omega prices for bracelets, William.


On that NOS Omega bracelet I took a chance on a seller from Turkey. As I recall, it was $30. :wink2: Most of the Omegas I pick up are the ones that other people don't want, thus the two gold plated chronos I have. :lol: That's the only way I can manage to get the occasional new one. 

Later,

William


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> .... the ones that other people don't want, thus the two gold plated chronos I have. :lol:


Only two, William ? 

Here's a few pics of some of my gold-plated Seiko 7A38's: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=57230&st=15&p=585550&#entry585550

Funnily enough, the bottom 3 use the gold-plated version of that same semi-integrated B1627(G) bracelet.


----------



## Hellbound (Jan 6, 2011)

Normally I lust after women, but on this rare occasion I find myself lusting after this. I really want one of those on my wrist for Christmas. :wub:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Hellbound said:


> Normally I lust after women, but on this rare occasion I find myself lusting after this. I really want one of those on my wrist for Christmas. :wub:


There weren't that many Speedmaster Quartz models made, but they do seem to come up on Ebay. The trick is getting one that isn't too badly beat up or overpriced. 

Later,

William


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I own a fair few of these LCDs now, i reckon theyre great watches and for the likes of those in their late 30s and early 40s we grew up with them so they are still cool to us


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

JonW said:


> I own a fair few of these LCDs now, i reckon theyre great watches and for the likes of those in their late 30s and early 40s we grew up with them so they are still cool to us


I would have been in grade nine or ten when my watch was made. Back then, I would have done something unspeakable to get one of these Omegas. :wink2: I seem to have bought quite a few older items that I couldn't have when I was a lad. A bit sad really. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

JonW said:


> I own a fair few of these LCDs now, i reckon theyre great watches and for the likes of those in their late 30s and early 40s we grew up with them so they are still cool to us


Hey John Send one my way... :inlove: I'm itching to wear an LCD again... Specially an Omega... By the way my old Citizen LCD is still going after 20 years.... :jump:


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> Hellbound said:
> 
> 
> > Normally I lust after women, but on this rare occasion I find myself lusting after this. I really want one of those on my wrist for Christmas. :wub:
> ...


I will keep my eyes open fo rone of them... not many on Ebay Australia come up for Auction... :thumbup:


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice looking watch. Around this time seems a lot of the digitals had very similar styling / design. With this model somehow it seems just that little more refined and dare I say elegant ...!

Not seen watch before so thanks for posting.

Cheers


----------



## Monaco (Dec 1, 2011)

Never was a big digi watch fan, but have to say that does look cool,and if Bond wore something similar from the Seiko stable well it's good enough for us guys.


----------



## The Prefect (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice watch.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Thanks, or did you mean the Seiko? 

Later,

William


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

Like both of them prefer the seiko though , I never thought I would say that over an omega.


----------

